# Fertility Monitors



## Guest (May 26, 2010)

I was wondering if anyone could give any advice about fertility monitors - which are the best, easiest to use, most reliable etc. (They certainly seem very expensive!!







) 
My lovely IPs and I are trying "straight" surrogacy initially, but they live a couple of hours drive away so it's important to get the timing for insems right so that they don't have several wasted journeys each month.  
As I'm in my 40s I shall need all the help I can get to get pg! but I would absolutely love to help my friends become a family.









I've got a supply of the little sticks that show the LH surge prior to ovulation but they seem a bit hit-and-miss? What does everyone think? 

Oh incidentally - if we don't get pg after a few months I thought of asking my doc to prescribe Clomid - does anyone know it that would interfere with the readings on a fertility monitor??









Thanks everyone!  Jaz x


----------



## Claire7 (Jun 8, 2009)

Hey, 


I used the clearblue FM and it was brilliant. I would recommend it. It is a bit more expensive but it is worth it.
They seem pretty accurate, although one thing to bare in mind. My IVF Clinic told me that they only pick up the hormone, just because the hormone is present doesnt mean that an egg has been released. Noone could know that unless you did IVF.


I tried pretty much everyone of them and the CBFM was the best for me, and the most expensive.


Dont know about the clomid question - sorry.




Claire xx


----------



## peppapig (May 26, 2010)

Hey Jazz,

I found the FM to be very sensitive compared to the 'clearblue digi' sticks.
The digi sticks for me were spot on, 99% acurate and less expensive. I insemmed 3 consecutive days. The day i got the smiley face and the following 2 days. I got pregnant 1st month of insems (again). I am also in my 40's.
That's what worked for me. I know diff people, diff methods.

As for the clomid, if you ovulate each month then no need for clomid. 

Good luck, whatever you decide,
Peppa.


----------



## SamJ (Mar 25, 2008)

Hi JAzz

just had a look on the instr booklet for the CBFM and quote ' Clomid may elevate estrogen levels and this may result in high fertility being declared early in the cycle and more high days being displayed, and in some cases the monitor may not show Peak fertility even when ovulation occurs.

Unfortunatly it hasnt been sucessful for me, but will soldier on with it till the time comes!

good luck

Sam


----------

